# nvidia Geforce fx 200 driver needed



## mkhj_2007 (Aug 11, 2007)

*nvidia Geforce fx 200 driver needed and sis330*

I have got nvidia Geforce fx 200 card and I don't have its driver please help me to get the driver:4-dontkno
and sis 330 Xabra 2d\3d


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello Mkhj 2007

Welcom to TSF! I am a bit confused. The sis330 Xabra is an integrated graphics solution is it not? Do you mean you have a FX 5200? (rather than 200)? 

I am not sure but if you are installing a graphics card on a machine that has integrated graphics (ie the SIS), you must disable the integrated (ie on the motherboard built in) in the BIOS. Let me know if you need help with that.

IF your graphics card IS a FX 5200 then you can get a driver here. http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_162.18.html


----------

